# Too noisy?



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

As some of you know my birds are currently with my mom because I am at school and was unable to bring them with me. However, tomorrow I'm going to go look at a larger apartment that allows pets. The thing is.. it is an apartment and I have well.. ten cockatiels and four budgies. 
They are kinda loud with their chattering and whistling, but definitely no where near a cockatoo or any other larger parrot. I've never had to deal with this before so I'm relying on some answers from you guys. 
Do any of you have a large amount of birds in a apartment?
I know one or two might be okay without any complaints, but I'm nervous about having all of mine there. 
I just need to have confidence that the neighbors won't complain.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam not sure, mabey you can rig up some kind of curtain to dampen the noise around their cage. I know Spike can be pretty loud in the morning, when he is calling to see if I made it through the night


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The only thing you can do is make the apartment sound proof.

I used to live in a unit and I had up to 9 Cockatiels then and Keiko (Quaker).. of course Keiko was the loudest but the Cockatiels were pretty loud as well - I was fortunate enough that none of the neighbors (above, below and next to me) complained about the noise.


----------



## eXc (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd be complaining if I was your neighbour...1 or 2 is different, but they would be very loud.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

OMG i'd try and rent a house one thats not terraced or semi detached if poss!!!!! eek

out of all my Tiels Sandy is the one who is the noisest I often worry im gunna get a letter frommy housing about the noise, but thing is the people above me have a kid and ive never complained so when they do I will go mental at them,

2x Adults and one 4yr old is above me at the mo in a 1 bedroom flat,
the house was split into flats lol


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I'd LOVE to rent a house if the rent for a one bedroom wasn't high enough haha. I don't have the money to be paying 1500 a month and utilities on top of that, plus i'd rather not be driving in this area because of how bad and long the winters are. I know someone that is getting an apartment that has 6 budgies and a sun conure, which I heard can be very loud. 
My mom has the birds in a small apartment building (7 apartments), but only family live there. Plus the walls are thick so you cannot hear them once you exit the actual unit. You can't even hear them when you go into the kitchen but I'm sure that isn't the case in other buildings. 
I just want people's experiences with this. Maybe if I met with the neighbors that would do some good. People have dogs that bark like crazy in some buildings.

I'd just like to know if other people got complaints when they were in this situation. I haven't read of any, but people still seem to be discouraging it even without evidence. But comments are also helpful. Anyways to help me soundproof the area too?


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Where I live I don't hear much from other apartments, and I have 10 birds. However I think it depends on the quality of the building. I could never have had that many in my old apartment because the sound would have carried. I would look for a really well built unit and ask about how sound carries in the building. Good luck.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I found this about sound-proofing: http://en.allexperts.com/q/Home-Improvement-General-688/Soundproofing-Bird-Room.htm

The other thing that was recommended to me is plants around the cages, apparently it works, no idea how though. It’s a bit hard ’cause the best things that are suggested are doing things like installing things in walls but it’s not your apartment so that’s not possible.

Found this also -
*The best way to prevent the noise problem altogether is to construct the room with building materials that dampen noise. Preplanning in this way is not always a possibility, however, especially for renters. The effort to soundproof, then, centers on how to buffer unwanted noise after the walls have been put in place.

If money is a concern or time is limited, a less drastic, inexpensive approach to soundproofing is needed. Dampening noise can be accomplished by actions as simple as laying down carpet or hanging drapes. Although these solutions won't eliminate all unwanted noise, both are relatively inexpensive and simple.

Another way to soundproof a room is to decorate it with rough-surfaced furnishings. Rough surfaces absorb sound, unlike smooth surfaces, which allow sound waves to travel back and forth. Applying an acoustic spray texture or other rough material to the ceiling, for example, can help soundproof a noisy room.

Walls can also be treated to help make a room soundproof. This usually involves tacking on some sort of heavy material that will block sound waves. The material can range from carpeting to blankets to manufactured paneling -- even cardboard egg cartons are an option.

Doorways and windows can also be sources of noise. A nearby draft of air can travel through leaks around a door or window, thereby allowing unwanted sound to enter a room. Rooms with doorway-related problems can be more soundproof if weatherstrips are applied to the gaps around the doorway or by buying a solid door. Window-related noise can be reduced by purchasing vinyl-framed or double-paned windows. If a cheaper solution is necessary, then the old standby of hanging drapes may suffice.

If the person owns the home, he may want to know if a sound problem may be caused by inadequate insulation, gaps in the insulation, or even a hole in the attic! A qualified contractor can be consulted on all these issues, and although it may not be inexpensive to put in new insulation, it may lower the noise, as well as the homeowner's energy bills!*


----------



## kevncaz (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi, we live in whats called in the Uk a multi floor housing block (high rise flats) we live on the 7th floor in a 1 bed flat with 4 cockatiels 7 budgies 2 lovebirds and the furries we have never had a problem with the birds noise as we cover cages at bedtime and uncovered in the morning, when you live in an apartment you have to expect noise and as long as its not late into the night or ridiculusly early its usually not a problem, but we have had to complain about neighbours with no animals who make a **** of alot of noise but have had no complaints about ourselves. Good luck in your search for an apartment it can be done with birds.

kev and caz xxxxx


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

Way to go Kev! Lol


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Cheryl, Thats sounds like a idea go and visit your neighbours and explain about your birds, Tiels can be kinda loud late at night this is another thing you wll have to take into consideration sometimes those covers don't keep them quiet after midnight my Sandy especially


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

We have two 'tiels and four budgies. When the budgies really get going, they're a lot louder than the 'tiels, but we do only have female 'tiels so they only flock call occasionally or chirp quietly to us - I don't really know how males compare. We live in an end-terrace house which is luckily about 50 years old and pretty solidly built so not much sound passes from one house to the other. It depends a lot on how your apartment was built. Plants can also help to absorb sound and provide play areas at the same time if you can find bird safe ones. You could make a little jungle for them around their cages.

I find once we put our birds to bed, we don't hear a sound from them until they hear us move in the morning. We turn off the lights and cover them, then don't use the room again that night, and they settle down straight away. Kerry, are you still using the room your 'tiels are in after you put them to bed? If Sandy hears you moving around or if the TVs on, etc, that's probably why he's not settling down and sleeping.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Yep My Pc is in the same room as the Tiels,
it's impossible to type with the lamp of though ive tried so many times 

Sandys ok tonight he's making little noises right at the min but once imasleep he's quiet to the world he keeps quiet till im up,
im planning on having a lie in later if nothing disturbs moi neighbours above do make alot of noise tumble dryer on at 7am every morning there front door is just so loud when they close it to :/


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Typing in the dark just takes practice. I can type in the dark or without looking, but I've used a computer a lot for years, lol. Half of my keys don't actually have visible letters any more. I'm afraid in your case Kerry, it's actually you keeping your birds up, rather than anything else. Have you considered setting up a night cage for them? Either in your bedroom or somewhere else they won't be disturbed while you're on the computer. Night cages can be a lot smaller than their normal cages, since they're literally just sleeping there, then going back to their day cage when they wake up. We have an 18" by 14" cage that we set up in the bedroom if we want to keep an eye (or ear) on any of our birds during the night, like after Kami's night fright or if they're showing any signs that might be illness.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

it's just Sandy thats making the noises really not the others,
the cover is a thick throw so there is darkness for them to sleep,

I wouldn't want to move them out of the room as the next place would be the kitchen for them so thats outta the question as kitchens are hazardous, Teflon etc 

it's cold in there aswell there better of in the living room with me at the min 

I prob could type in the dark tbh with practise but then the keyboard would keep 
Sandy awake still haha I just can't win really!

Sandy is still in theory a baby so he may grow outta it


----------

